# My bench presses from the weekend



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Weighed in at 105kg and went 280kg and then 287.5kg but couldn't quite finish it off 

Next the road to 300kg!


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Fcuking hell man!

You have king kongs genetics!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

serious lifting there mate

reps


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

Super strength there m8, well done indeed! Beast!


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

monster


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Fukn'ell, man that's some serious strength, i thought i was doing well breaking the 100kg a few weeks back


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I dunno why I bother....!! :confused1:

Very strong.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

To$$er

I did pb of 123kg tonight and was well chuffed! Thanks for that.

Bet i get 125 before you get 300!

Seriously well done mate:thumbup:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

That's some crazy lifting.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Good effort mate

How come in powerlifting you do it so so slowly?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Good work :thumb: what can you bench raw ?


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

if you move it slowly, its always 280kg plus that little bit of momentum, if you drop it quick, at the bottom of the rep it essentially weighs alot more than 280kg as its accelerated. and your also in danger of bouncing it off your chest which woulnt be a good lift as the idea is to control it... engineering point of view anyway lol


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Fking push martin!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> Good effort mate
> 
> How come in powerlifting you do it so so slowly?


Have you tried bouncing 280kg of your chest!!!??? Neither have I!! But i imagine youd die!! :lol:


----------



## loganchristophe (Sep 12, 2012)

Now that's a bull right there !


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

fcuk it... not gonna bother going gym anymore. puts my lift to shame.

Y O U A R E A N A N I M A L...


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Good going mate very strong. I like the way the woman pushes the black dude out the way haha


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Good lifting fella and a good quality video makes a nice change!!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Good work :thumb: what can you bench raw ?


Not sure, not trained for a heavy raw press since about 2003!



WilsonR6 said:


> Good effort mate
> 
> How come in powerlifting you do it so so slowly?


Mainly for control reason, plus you have to pause on your chest without movement. Also its 600lbs+, you really dont want it flying down at full speed!

Thanks for comments everyone, going to push it in training and get nearer that 300kg..


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice pressing mate, the 280 was smooth. The 287.5 wasn't far off at all, looked like it was on its way until the slight wobble which looked to be the suspect leg?

Be nice to see you do a big ole bench at the Push/Pull in December.


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

That's insane.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I'd be more than happy to lift half of that, good lift strong as a bull


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> Nice pressing mate, the 280 was smooth. The 287.5 wasn't far off at all, looked like it was on its way until the slight wobble which looked to be the suspect leg?
> 
> Be nice to see you do a big ole bench at the Push/Pull in December.


Yeah it almost felt like all I needed to do was push my feet down and roll onto my traps more and would have locked it out.

I'm looking forward to it already! Hopefully be deadlifting too but it's early days yet


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

You have a spotter in your second vid who is wearing FLIP-FLOPS,fvck that!

Impressive strength mate.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Why did that woman push the black guy out of the way lol


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Many call that impressive, i call it showing off :tongue:

Great work mate :thumb:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

You are 3x stronger than me on bench but I'd definitely say I was 3x better looking


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

you only recorded the warmup m8...


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

strong as ****, and those silver weights look slick


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

Huge lift mate, good luck with your pursuit to 300kg.


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

pure beast!

HULK would be proud :laugh:


----------

